# pretty algae worth keeping?



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

well, we all know about Marimo balls, so some algae can be nice to keep.
my 30gal breeder is wonderfully algae free, accept for some green spots
on the glass that I rub away weekly, and this stuff growing on my lava
rock, but I kinda like this stuff as long as it stays off my plants.
so, what is it, and if it's confined to my stones, is it OK to keep?

FYI, I use 4wpg 4hr on, 2 hr off, 4 hr on, and my water chemistry is
fine, but I only use DIY Co2, so traces of algae will continue to linger.
I can't use a Pleco cause he'll dig up my fine shallow root plants, and
my tank kills most shrimp possibly due to high copper in my tap water.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks like cladophora to me. I had one tank where it grew on a couple of rocks for years, it's nice stuff and seems to be pretty harmless.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

"if it's confined to my stones" is the key here.....likely it will spread to other places in the aquarium as well, including the substrate.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Looks like cladophora to me.


That would make a lot of sense for 2 reasons;

1. my phosphates are higher than I'd like, 5-10ppm. in addition to other plant debris reducing steps, and avoiding the fert dosing of any phosphates, and ferting more nitrates, I currently have Magnavore's PÛRA PhosLock, which is a phosphate sponge media in my filter that I hope will reduce it further in the coming weeks.

2. last month I introduced some plant samples from a New Jersey river. unseen cladophora spores indigenous to the northeast great lakes region, probably hitchhiked along with them, and migrated to my rocks.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/42576-gorgeous-grass-new-jersey.html

rs79, does any fish or invert come to mind that enjoy eating this stuff while it's soft and green?

hooha, since it's growing on porous lava rock, and avoiding my smooth quartz gravel, I hope the surface texture difference will keep this algae from migrating to my substrate, especially if I can dramatically reduce the phosphate levels in my tank before it gets any ideas  I also have a shoal of Botia that do a pretty good job of nosing around my entire gravel surface daily, which may be disrupting the algae from getting a foothold. I have further confidence this may be the case since my still clean gravel gets a lot more direct light than the lava rocks that line the long sides of my tank. all the nylon, rubber, silicone, and plastic parts in my tank are still algae free too.

Ironically, hosting this algae may be a blessing in disguise!? if it appears due to excess phosphates, that would mean it removes them as well, helping to keep my phosphate levels lower, thus preempting another more ugly and annoying algae from asserting itself.

whatever the case, I'll be reducing my phosphates which will starve this algae away. I'm seeing a little on my Anubius leaves that I also have growing on my lava rocks, so now I don't like it as much as I did when it was only on my lava rocks  I wonder if I bleach dip the Anubius, then replant them away from the rocks, if the algae will then stay on the rocks and away from the Anubius... hmmm

 and here I though only Japan had cool looking algae...


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Check this thread out.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/2915-my-algae-scape-aga-entry.html


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

its fine in my opinion. I have some on a some driftwood and it looks really cool. it hasn't spread onto my plants or substrate at all. i've had it for a couple years probably


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

after careful consideration, I decided to bleach dip all my rocks.
I simply don't feel comfortable with cladophora running amok
in my tank no matter how pretty and contained it may be.
I also feel a responsibility to people I share my plant samples
with, not to host any more algae than I absolutely have to.
as a consolation, I purchased two maribo balls which I will
suspend by fishing line to ensure their algae grows isolated.
It was interesting to read everyone's account and know 
that some algae can be a compliment to any aquascape.
I recently started doing a 2 hour midday lighting break
hoping that will further discourage any algae comeback.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If it recurs, it's almost impossible to rid a tank of clado.....


----------

